# Can Dawn be used in HE Front-loading washing machines?



## twogreencars

We have a front-loading HE (high efficiency) washing machine - can Dawn be used in it?

Thanks for any suggestions/information!


----------



## vietsabien

Great question.







I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Ellie'sMom

subbing...had the same question


----------



## Ell-Bell

:


----------



## twogreencars

OK - so who has the answer???


----------



## dessismama

I have used it a couple of times--you need to use a very small amount (I used about 1/2 to 3/4 teaspoons but I have the smallest FL), or the suds are out of control. I did not get better results with it than with Charlie's liquid detergent, but I know some people swear by it.

I asked the same question on DS before I did it, and some moms said you need to use Washing Soda with the Dawn. I did not since washing soda reacts with the salts in the water and leaves a terrible scratchy residue on my dipes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## loewymartin

marymamma has posted before:

Quote:

You can use the ultra, just use less.

Non-ultra - 1 tbsp for top loader, 1/2 tbsp for FL
Ultra - 1 tsp for TL, 1/2 tsp for FL

You may have to adjust the amounts depending on how hard or soft your water is.
So, the second line she says for Front Loaders use 1/2 tsp of Ultra or 1/2 tbsp for non-ultra. I just picked up the regular Dawn this morning and will test it in my front loader tonight.

My question is do I need to put vinegar in the softener spot or can I just wash with the Dawn in the hot cycle!


----------



## twogreencars

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loewymartin* 
marymamma has posted before:

So, the second line she says for Front Loaders use 1/2 tsp of Ultra or 1/2 tbsp for non-ultra. I just picked up the regular Dawn this morning and will test it in my front loader tonight.


Did you try the Dawn in your FL machine? How'd it go?


----------



## absinthe

I just used regular dawn in my FL earlier this week. I used 1/2 tbl. and it seemed to be plenty of soap. I used an extra hot rinse and it worked great, nice clean dipes. I'm planning on doing another load later today.
I remember another mama posting that she used ultra-dawn in her FL and had a terrible time getting the soap out?


----------



## DebHibb

I can tell you 2 Tbsps is too much.







I wasn't really paying attn and put a tad too much in this morning, and I got a SUDS error and had to run a rinse cycle to get rid of the suds. I had suds from top to bottom, and when I opened the door, they poured out. It's on a hot wash with whatever was left after the rinse right now (it appeared to be plenty). I'll let you know how it goes.

On a side note, I tried a 1/2 tsp or so once before, and it didn't seem to be enough. i.e. I didn't notice my diapers (mainly MF inserts are my prob) smelling any less stinky than usual. It's been a while, and I thought I'd try it again today.

Also, I have soft water, so that probably doesn't help with the sudsing issue.

I also tried soaking them with baking soda in the machine overnight (I had to add a bucket of water to cover them completely). I usually only do a 30 min soak, but someone suggested this routine.


----------



## loewymartin

It worked out great for me!

I put in 1/2 tbsp (I actually measured it so I would know how much to use next time, and also to see how much 1/2 tbsp looked in the little cup!) I did a cold wash with presoak first, then added the Dawn and did a warm cycle with extra rinse (warm because I had a BG AIO in there) and no suds, they came out smelling great and even the BG, which had a sweat smell to it prior, smelled great!

I'm hooked!


----------



## DebHibb

My results with 2 Tbsp (which oversuds my machine and had to be rinsed first as previously posted) of Dawn were pretty good. I won't say perfect - i.e. I had 2 MF towels, and one hemp insert that still had a bit of stink to them that I'm boiling, but the rest smelled okay to good. The true test will be when they are put to use. Amazingly, I didn't have to do more than 2 rinses to get all the suds out.


----------



## Lynski

We use dawn a lot in our FL. Just a squirt or two, not much. We have a lot less problems with our fl in general than we did with our old top loader!


----------

